# Near miss with the balancer. Phew!



## SmokeyBrisket (Jun 26, 2017)

Went to replace the crank seal and discovered a junked balancer that had been hammered on. Would hate to think what would've happened if this cut loose. Pic is from me just tapping the side.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*nice save*

another one split at the keyway

and I guess you found out why the seal was leaking...

one more throttle pop and $$$$$$$ whew .....

again nice save !!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have ran across destroyed Pontiac dampers many many times, a few times with resultant major engine damage.

This is what can happen when the 15/16" headed bolt is not torqued down properly to 160 ft/lbs. Without proper torque an oscillation occurs where the damper cracks in the keyway, and eventually a big "chunk" can snap loose like in the OP's pic.


----------

